# Where is everone?



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Where has everone gone? Ranmiller, ChatyCathy, Postal, EBT's, Doc, Claybuster, LoveNewfies, come on you guys, life can't be that busy to forget about us here on the forum who look forward to your posts and responses.:biggrin:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I think we need to start some more threads to get people commenting. Maybe even start a controversy or two. I don't know how to start a controversy or I would. hehehehe


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I agree! Controversy sparks conversation. But some people always seem to get really offended right when the conversation gets juicy, so I started trying to stay out of them (not that we've had any for a while) anyway. I have been pretty busy though, but I will try to be more vocal from now on! :smile:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Hmmm what about us newbies haha!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2009)

Yeah, nice to know SOME of us were missed.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Labbie, you have been posting on the forum regularly. I'm calling out to the one's who use to post or respond all the time, and then nothing.:frown: So, don't take it personally.:biggrin:


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Well golly dang whiteleo, aint nobuddy talkin bout any ting impotent. I ain't got much ta say bout poop. Its kinda like like dis - junk in,junk out. Sumtimes dat junk is watery. Like when old Tater ates dem green persimmons. Hesa a squirting all ober da place. Sum of dat hoop cheese plugs him rite up.

And Lucy she ainta gonna ate no raw food - she iz gonna wait til I slip her a plate from da table. When she isa done, she licks her lips reel good and den smiles up at me.

Den at nite when Paw turns da lites off all dem silly dawgs jumps rite in bed wid me. Day cant await to git up early and go fishin wid me in da mornin.

And dats all I gotta say bout dat.


----------



## AMonkey (Mar 14, 2009)

*Small Dogs Pooping Like Horses*

How about this for a starter - how can small dogs poop like horses? We switched to grain free food a few months ago. And supplemented with grain free canned food. And of course had some high quality doggie snacks for the girls. We followed the recommendations on the bag - but the girls were gaining weight. So we cut back. But alas, these girls are pooping like farm animals. And in the house too - right after I'd taken them to the park for a run and a poop! (Taste of the Wild Bison)

BTW - My husband has been giving them a Milk Bone in the evening - which I'm not too happy about  .


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> Where has everone gone? Ranmiller, ChatyCathy, Postal, EBT's, Doc, Claybuster, LoveNewfies, come on you guys, life can't be that busy to forget about us here on the forum who look forward to your posts and responses.:biggrin:


AWWW!! Thanks!! I didn't know that you guys missed me so much. I have been on and off occassionally, but not saying much.
I have been busy with trying to get Titus to not eat other peoples faces off when he meets someone new.... Taking a while since my sister didn't socialize him when he really needed it and now I have to start from the begining again. BLAHHH!!!!! :frown: 
I also have a couple of new dogs that are coming into my house and I am really excited about that. I will post pictures as soon as I can! (EBTs of corse!!) I have been busy with rescues, fosters, my boys (dogs) and work. Plus I have a new house-mate moving in and he is scared to death of all the dogs, but I warned him before he decided that they are staying and that is the bottom line!!! :biggrin: 
I have a post up about Owen having issues and they both have fleas now and I want to know what might help with that!
Thanks!!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

I vote for more drama! hehe


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

AMonkey said:


> How about this for a starter - how can small dogs poop like horses? We switched to grain free food a few months ago. And supplemented with grain free canned food. And of course had some high quality doggie snacks for the girls. We followed the recommendations on the bag - but the girls were gaining weight. So we cut back. But alas, these girls are pooping like farm animals. And in the house too - right after I'd taken them to the park for a run and a poop! (Taste of the Wild Bison)
> 
> BTW - My husband has been giving them a Milk Bone in the evening - which I'm not too happy about  .


Well, I'm hesitant to admit it, but because of my change in living situations I have had to put Brian on kibble for a little while and I feed him Taste of the Wild from Tractor Supply (the only pet store that's not 40 minutes from here) and Brian's poop is still small and very quick to harden.. It sounds like you are either feeding too much or your dogs are finding food elsewhere  Kids feeding the veggies they don't want? If your dog isn't gaining weight anymore but still pooping a lot, try feeding even less. Our Rhodesian was not a very active dog for a Rhodesian, but instead of gaining weight, he just pooped all the food his body didn't utilize. If you cut back even more and he's still pooping the same AND losing weight, bump his intake back up and we'll rethink what it could be :smile: (if I don't disappear again hehe)


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've tried to get the drama started, but no takers. It's been really boring since Rockymtnsweety left the forum, she sure could cause a stirrin.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

hahahaha. People set in their ways amuse me. My dad's VERY much like that.


----------

